# 1987 Nissan Hardbody SE 4x4 for sale



## truckvader (Jan 5, 2005)

Selling my truck that I've had for 16 years.
Primo condition.
Thought I'd let fellow Nissan fans know.

Thanks,

Mark H.
San Diego, Ca.



Craigs list link:

1987 Nissan SE Kingcab Hardbody 4x4 Truck


----------



## Abeerdrinker (Jan 8, 2008)

I thought I was the only one with the 3spd Auto. Everyone thinks I am lying when I tell them I have a 3spd truck. But anyway. That truck looks great and I wish it was not so far cause I would like to go at it but I know you will sell it fast in CA


----------



## truckvader (Jan 5, 2005)

<That truck looks great and I wish it was not so far cause I would like to go> <at it but I know you will sell it fast in CA> 

With gas prices so high here (usually 30 - 45 cents higher per gallon here in San Diego), I'm not holding my breath. A friend of mine lives in Las Vegas and he has a car dealer buddy who is begging me to drive it out there and put it on his lot. Apparently they are "truck crazy" in Vegas. I might do that if I don't get any serious interest within about 3 weeks.

If you want it I can always pick you up from the airport here in San Diego. 

Thanks,
Mark H.


----------

